# Highly polished lips. Poor boys Wheel sealant not cutting it.



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

I have some highly polished borbet a's on my van.
Had then on for 4 weeks now from being bought refurbished.
I have put many coats if Poor Boys wheel sealant on them as it last ages on my other wheels.

But on the polished surface its not doing much.
The surface is already marking and staining, brake dust galore and contamination sticks like glue. I do 600 miles a week though.

Is there any other product people can recommend that may offer a longer protection. I know they won't last forever. I'm in bodywork repair myself and I'll sand/polish the wheels down after every winter.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Carbon collective make a very good wheel sealant


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech's C5 wheel armour is very good. Available from most of the sponsors on this site. 
Gonz.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent. I'll check both out and see some reviews.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

smifeune said:


> Carbon collective make a very good wheel sealant


No no no

Poor boys is as the name suggests, poor

Get some Gtech or car pro dlux


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

You want to protect the polished bare metal right? Gtech and CC wont do much on bare metal (ie the normally recommended wheel sealants), these stick to painted/laquered surfaces. For bare metal you want the Max Protect coating for metal UNCv3


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Yer the poor boys is fine on painted surfaces but the polished lips are looks pretty wanky.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to use fk1000p with good results.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Just ordered some Max Protect UNCV3. Let's see how I get on with it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

waqasr said:


> You want to protect the polished bare metal right? Gtech and CC wont do much on bare metal (ie the normally recommended wheel sealants), these stick to painted/laquered surfaces. For bare metal you want the Max Protect coating for metal UNCv3


Gtechniq C5 bonded to the stainless exhaust on my motorbike


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Britemax twins, metal polish and final shine sealant on bare polished aluminium (unlacquered)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i used this combo, on these wheels....and i never found anything better....










before/afters

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals Rimshield works extremely well on these types of wheel and is much cheaper than the usual nano suspects at around £20.95 plus post for 150ml, you can coat a few sets of wheels with that. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How long are you likely to see the rimshield last?

I've just removed my alloys for re coating with gtechniq c5. I last applied it 12 months and 20,000miles ago. The front wheels came up spotless after a light decontamination with autofinesse iron out and gyeon tar, and after that the sheeting picked up considerably when rinsing off. The rears needed a couple of hits of iron out followed with gyeon tar and claying afterwards but that also seems refreshed the coating.

I certainly think that C5 is still present and working, but as they've come up so clean and wheels are off for new tyres I'll still stick on another layer of C5


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Well i cleaned my wheels today the brake dust is embedded and clay wont remove and some areas have gone a tad white (white worm).
SO i can assume the company who refubished them before i got them off German Rims have used cheap lacquer over metal.
So im going to sand the lips back through the stages and get polishing. I doubt ill get a mirror finish but an improvment.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> i used this combo, on these wheels....and i never found anything better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. So my wheels lips have never been lacquered. I polished the lips back and they can up a treat. I then applied Max Protect unv3. 3 layers with appropriate curing time.

On the back wheels the max protect it doing a great job but the front wheels really only last a week if so. The problem is brake dust cakes itself on an the causes white aluminium corrosion. Doing 600 Mile's a week isn't helping and it is a heavy van.
Been using max protect for 3 months now and the fronts need repolishing.

I'm going to try the above this time. See how I get on.


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> i used this combo, on these wheels....and i never found anything better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but just want to ask if you used any form of machine on the wheels or just a good old fashioned rag / mf and elbow grease


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)

smifeune said:


> Carbon collective make a very good wheel sealant


I agree, works wonders on my polished lips!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

RattyMcClelland said:


> Well i cleaned my wheels today the brake dust is embedded and clay wont remove and some areas have gone a tad white (white worm).
> SO i can assume the company who refubished them before i got them off German Rims have used cheap lacquer over metal.
> So im going to sand the lips back through the stages and get polishing. I doubt ill get a mirror finish but an improvment.


The problem here is that no matter the quality of lacquer you use, you're trying to make it stick to polished metal, which is damn near impossible, especially in an environment as harsh as a vehicle wheel.

If you're determined to keep wheels like this looking shiny, you need to be prepared to spend a heck of a lot of time polishing them.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

gar1380 said:


> I know this is an old thread but just want to ask if you used any form of machine on the wheels or just a good old fashioned rag / mf and elbow grease


oops totally missed this....

i used a kestrel DA with a blue 3m waffle pad.


----------



## a_faulding (Jul 14, 2013)

i have used c5 on split rim lips before and it was a waste of time. the fact of the matter is that bare alloy will tarnish - it's just a case of damage limitation/slowing the process down! i currently use finish kare 1000p between polishing as it seems to offer some kind of barrier but i accept the fact that regular polishing is necessary to maintain that mirror shine.


----------

